# winter bowfishing



## castandblast

Does anybody fish during the winter and do any good? Im usually to busy with deer and duck hunting to go out at night and shoot.


----------



## Hard Core

I had some clients shoot their biggest buffs ever on a mid december duck/bowfishing trip. The fishing can be awesome in the winter.


----------



## Michael

Another advantage of shooting now is you can start at dark, shoot 4-5 hrs and still be home and asleep by midnight.


----------



## wack em

Michael said:


> Another advantage of shooting now is you can start at dark, shoot 4-5 hrs and still be home and asleep by midnight.



Is someone getting old?


----------



## thompsonsz71

Haha..... we plan on shooting this week....


----------



## castandblast

i figured some you further down south could still shoot. I would just thought up here in north ga with these deeper lakes the fish want to go down deep to keep warm. never tried it, usually deer hunting and duck hunting, no time really now. My free time is spent getting table meat instead of trash fish.


----------



## thompsonsz71

Catfish counts as table meat in my book....


----------



## GAnaturalist

I have seen many many many carp out in shallow water when it was below freezing (duck hunting, going up river in the dark). I thought to myself, man I wish i had my bow on me.


----------



## FULL_DRAW

Im sure they are movin a good bit slower too!


----------



## Michael

November 29th a few years ago


----------



## castandblast

thompsonsz71 said:


> Catfish counts as table meat in my book....



im no where near the savannah river system so cats are out for me.  Although iv had 1,000s that were begging for me to shoot them.


----------



## backwoodsman14

Michael,
 where did yall shoot cats in georgia? or was this in georgia??


----------



## GA Bowfisher

We got this one lastnight


----------



## Michael

Glad to see your boat made it home Keith. Now if only Michelle could come home to ME


----------



## Michael

backwoodsman14 said:


> Michael,
> where did yall shoot cats in georgia? or was this in georgia??



We got them in Huckleberry Pond


----------



## Augustabowhunter

That picture is taken at cherokee boat ramp haha.


----------



## Michael

Nope, right lake, wrong ramp. This is what Cherokee looks like in March


----------



## castandblast

michael, what lake and when do yall do your 5 for 5 tournaments?


----------



## Michael

Our next one will be March 19th


----------



## castandblast

what lake?


----------



## Michael

All of the CSRA Shoots are on Clarks Hill or the Savannah River.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS

Dang its already that time of the year again!!! heck yeah i'm ready!!!


----------



## huntmore

I wish the weather would get better so I can build my new platform. Hey nice shooting it must be real hard to hit them minnows with an arrow.


----------



## castandblast

Wish I was closer, I would come out and join yall. thats a hall from where I am.


----------



## huntmore

castandblast said:


> Wish I was closer, I would come out and join yall. thats a hall from where I am.



 I used to shoot in lake hartwell. I now shoot in Lake Lanier. Not a bunch of big fish but lots of small carp.


----------



## BACKSTABBER

huntmore said:


> I wish the weather would get better so I can build my new platform. Hey nice shooting it must be real hard to hit them minnows with an arrow.




naw they aint that hard to hit LOL


----------



## castandblast

huntmore said:


> I used to shoot in lake hartwell. I now shoot in Lake Lanier. Not a bunch of big fish but lots of small carp.



i shoot lanier some to. I live in north west ga, so i shoot the lakes closer this way. I will prob start shooting hartwell more, iv got a lake house there now.


----------



## huntmore

BACKSTABBER said:


> naw they aint that hard to hit LOL



Now thats some shooting right there.


----------



## hudalla

Winter is my new favorite time of the year to shoot.  Got this one the last weekend in January.


----------



## Jarred

Man those things are huge.


----------



## BACKSTABBER

Nice grassers Hudalla!!


----------



## gaharleyboy

We only shoot in lanier and hartwell in the summer since we live in northeast ga, too cold up here in those deep lakes right now, any suggestions on where to go thats not more than 2 hours away to shoot right now, we're itching to go soon.


----------



## BACKSTABBER

gaharleyboy said:


> We only shoot in lanier and hartwell in the summer since we live in northeast ga, too cold up here in those deep lakes right now, any suggestions on where to go thats not more than 2 hours away to shoot right now, we're itching to go soon.



Not sure how far it would be for you but yall may wanna check out Chickamauga near Chattanooga


----------



## gaharleyboy

Alright, thanks man, i'll look into that


----------

